# How to get a good sleep?



## gagaga5 (Apr 7, 2014)

What activities do you do before going to bed to get a good sleep?
sometimes when i stare at my computer screen for longer than normal I cant sleep .i just roll in the bed for hours ..
I heard that drinking milk before bed helps is that true?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have no idea. I can't tell you the last time I got "good" sleep.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Switch to drinking water. For me usually around a gallon a day to stay absolutely hydrated. It's not that hard. You'll just pee a lot through out the day and you'll wake up at least once a night. My sleep has improved a lot by cutting out soda and drinking strictly water. This works for me anyway.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

Sometimes what would help me is waking up early in the morning and not taking any naps throughout the day so that by the time night comes around I'm just tired and ready to fall asleep.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

Taking benzos? Not a good habit but it's the only surefire thing I've found heh. I drink pretty much only water/milk and usually have some milk before bed, hasn't done **** apparently. What doesn't help is rolling around in bed. If you can sit still in bed that's a bit better (even if it gets uncomfy, bearing with it is better than rolling around all night), used to work for me very well but now I just start rolling again...

Oh what helps a bit is listening to some nice and calming music before laying down so you're not totally hyper.


----------



## SandDweller (Jun 26, 2015)

I have been struggling with severe insomnia for 15 years of my life. Finally I found Mirtazapine to be effective even at low doses. The low dose is important because it can otherwise leave me zombified during the day.

Besides that what a thing that works well for me is listenning to an app that generates an artificial thunderstorm. Not everyone might find that relaxing though.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

It is true that staring at any type of screen up until you go to bed will hinder your chances at falling asleep because the blue spectrum light (whether you actually _see_ the blue or not) tricks your body into thinking that it's still time to be awake. It's hardwired into our brains to remain awake in the presence of light, and to become sleepy when it's dark. Light exposure is a major factor in melatonin production and the body's natural circadian rhythm. As a matter of fact, exposure to blue light before bed can have similar stimulating effects on the brain as a cup of coffee right before bed. It is a good idea to avoid all lit screens at least one hour before you want to go to sleep, and do something relaxing (in dim lighting) such as listening to some relaxing music (preferably in a way that doesn't involve screens), taking a warm bath, or reading.

If you absolutely must be on the computer, though, try f.lux. It works by automatically dimming the screen and removing the blue spectrum light wavelengths as the sun sets (based on your latitude and longitude). I have it on my computer, and I can say that it does work. I used to have great difficulty falling asleep nearly every night (to the point that I would go several nights in a row without sleep, and medication wasn't doing much). I knew that my computer usage wasn't helping, but it was hard for me to get off the screen earlier. After I discovered and installed f.lux, I found that I became sleepy much earlier, I had better luck getting to sleep, and I even fell asleep in my chair a few times.

These days, though, I have an established routine for winding down. I get off the computer an hour and a half before going to bed (same time each night), close all of the blinds and shades, turn off the lights, and then make some caffeine free tea to enjoy while talking with my boyfriend (keeping the discussion light, and stopping all talking 30 minutes before laying down) or sitting quietly with him and listening to some calm music. I should add that my boyfriend also used to suffer from insomnia (incidentally, he, too, used to stay on the computer up until he finally decided to lay down), but since we've established this routine, he is sleeping much better as well.


----------



## lamie (Dec 20, 2014)

It used to take me an hour or more to fall asleep, so I would take melatonin every night which helped a lot, and bought a sleep mask. I make sure to turn my computer off 2 hours before bed and instead read a book or do light stretches. I also think cuddling with my dogs helps


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

A good FAP is helpful...surprised that this wasn't among the first ideas to this thread already.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I use Seroquel. Gets the job done. No effort required


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

OH man, I've always struggled with this, but the last 3 week, what's worked for me is:

1. *f.lux* - 
It's the first thing I download on any new computer! and it's worth Jail breaking your iPhone for.

2. 100% not drinking caffeine after 6PM.

3. More water. Substituting the other crap I would normally consume with water helps remind me to regularly drink.

4. Some/any form of exercise, preferably one that does not sound like exercise. Before I get home I try and walk round the nearest park, or as I'm coming home by train, I get off at a different stop and walk it through green areas.

5. Not eating before 7PM. (Your mileage may vary on this one).



KyleInSTL said:


> A good FAP is helpful...surprised that this wasn't among the first ideas to this thread already.


This also works too :lol


----------



## Dan1987 (May 26, 2015)

I normally go to sleep pretty much straight away, but I always have my earphones and listen to music, don't know if it helps as it's become a habit now where I have to do it.


----------



## Zosie92 (Jun 25, 2015)

This will sound kind of childish, but I set an alarm on my phone for bedtime and just getting into bed the same time everyday has helped wonders. I also have one of those 'sleepy time music' apps.

I have to remember to take my meds in the morning as well or they keep me awake all night.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Have you tried exercising before bed. Or showering right before bed?


----------



## James Smith (Jul 1, 2015)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I use Seroquel. Gets the job done. No effort required


I've also nice experience of taking Seroquel. Its really the best medication.


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 28, 2015)

in coincidence. last night i had a great sleep. i was biking at night (7-9 pm) searching for some stuff to city about 8 km. and eating 1 tbsp activated charcoal at around 9.30 pm. i woke up at 8 am. means almost 9 hours undisturbed sleep.
i'm going to repeat this again, maybe that was rare good night sleep recipe.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

gagaga5 said:


> What activities do you do before going to bed to get a good sleep?


 I stay on the internet until my body doesn't want to work anymore and I start yawning nonstop. Then I flop down on the bed and go out like a light.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

Any sort of stretching, yoga, or something like that to relax your muscles will make it easier to sleep.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Get really tired ! For a non-dickish answer lol, Melatonnin pills seems to help get decent sleep. Doesn't really make you drowsy, (or at least me) though. Mm over the counter sleeping pills, (usually Benadryl I think it is, or at least has the same active ingredient), works too. Doesn't really give you "good sleep" though lol will knock you out, and makes me drowsy or groggy when i get up ~_~


----------



## SumitaSofat (Jan 2, 2015)

You need to indicate your internal clock it's night by switching off lights, gadgets. When it will completely dark in room you will sleep in no time.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Drinking water really does help you sleep better, occasional glass of milk can help if its an hour or 2 before bed, at least in my experience. Also you can try buying melatonin chewable pills. I have been taking those. But I take them only sometimes, if I really cannot sleep. I used to take Nyquil to sleep but that doesn't always work, so don't try Nyquil to fall asleep. Drink water, water is your best friend at night.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Physical activities like yoga or swimming during the day work best.


----------



## TheLonelyGlobeTrotter (Mar 2, 2015)

Try ASMR for relaxation:






It doesn't work for everyone though


----------



## Aspalas (Mar 18, 2015)

I usually watch a show on TV until I fall asleep to get good sleep. I've done it for years even before I had social anxiety.


----------

